# Lorex Security system



## 1miked (Feb 23, 2012)

i have a lorex l20wd800 8 camera system that is around 2 years old. It has been freezing up, first the spot out stays on one screen then i can not wake up the monitor. then i have to kill the power and let it reboot.
i cant get thru to lorex, waited for two days in a row for 15 minutes each day.
thanks
mike


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

If rebooting solves the problem, then it sounds like it's faulty. If it's under warranty, have it serviced/replaced. Aside from that, not much the average user can do with electronics.


----------



## 1miked (Feb 23, 2012)

it is not under warrenty.
rebooting helps for a while. it will lock up again within a day or so.
power is constant, it has a UPS. i just need advice if it may be the drive or something else.
mike


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Typically a sign of a faulty component. You would need schematics and test equipment to ascertain which component.


----------



## georgefell (Jun 9, 2013)

Horrible customer support from Lorex!

Maybe you should have it checked out by a professional just so you’d know what the problem is exactly. More likely than not, you’d have to have them replaced.


----------



## Rodog (Feb 28, 2014)

lol, lorex customer support is like walking into a radio shack and asking a simple question, ignorant. Try formatting the HDD in the DVR, might be full. Try setting it to erase every 30 days, etc, might help.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

Please don't resurrect old threads. Closed.


----------

